# Distance casting reel?



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Been slow around here, firgure i'd throw this out for help and discussion.

Have a 12 foot kingfish rod, looking for a SPINNING reel to match it that can cast to Spain. Got some Cabela's money to spend.

Anyone know what the best reel is for distance casting, non-conventional?


----------



## KingKrimpet (Jul 1, 2008)

How big of a reel do you want to go with? Daiwa Emcast and Emblem Pro will cast long as well as Tica Sceptre, they are all somewhat heavy, but if bait fishing no biggie.


----------



## Stephen (Feb 10, 2010)

I use a Shimano super ultegra xsa and the AERO TECHNIUM XSA MGS both reels will get the job done i use them on 13-15 foot beach casters


----------



## robc22 (Oct 20, 2009)

*spinner for casting*

For the money, pretty tough to beat the emblem pro......do not buy the emcast plus....the bail flips when casting and requires that you remove the auto bail trip.....diawa's seem to throw a little further than shimano's.....


----------



## KingKrimpet (Jul 1, 2008)

The auto bail trip is a pretty easy fix.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

When it comes to a spinning tackle so many other factors have more of an effect on casting distance than the reel. I think the guides, the rod blank, the line and technique each and all have a greater effect than what particular reel you chose. 

Also when I look to get a new reel how it compares to others in casting ability takes a backseat to durability, drags, line capacity and feel (meaning weight, smoothness and balance). I would lean toward a Penn Slammer, get yourself one rig it up right work on your casting technique and give the fish the beat down they deserve for trying to eat your bait.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Never tried one but the Emblem Pro looks like it will cast a mile


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

I think the emblem is one of the best casting reels available in the US. The price is no bad either. but for all out casting performance there are others that leave it behind. The Aero T is pretty nice but at a grand its a big ticket. The Basia QD with #5 spool is a very nice reel as well. but again be prepaired to shell out 500 bucks new. If distance matters that much it comes at a price.


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

as usual big dave does know his reels.i use the penn slammer as it wil cast. i also like the drag syatem. price , about 16 0 bucks. but casting ability also counts very heavily. you must accept the fact that you must be able to attain better distances.the only way to do that is practice.


----------



## robc22 (Oct 20, 2009)

Big dave makes a great point.......how much is that few extra yard$$$ worth to you??????


----------



## rchipbrown (Oct 9, 2009)

"Anyone know what the best reel is for distance casting, non-conventional?"

The "best" is either the Shimano Aero Technium MGS 10000 xsa or the Daiwa Tournament Basia 45 QD (or the newer version of it the Daiwa Tournament Basiair). But none of these reels are available in US tackle shops. You have to order them over the internet. If you want to get the best distance casting reel from Cabelas, get the Daiwa Saltiga Surf. It costs significantly more than the emblem but it is a lot lighter.


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for all your help. Being that i have about 200/300 to spend, the emblem looks like the winner.


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Question about the Daiwa Emblem Pro and the three models.

How come the smaller the pound test, the less capacity there is? Just trying to figure out which one to order. 

http://www.daiwa.com/Reel/detail.aspx?ID=46

Model
Number Action
FW / SW Bearings Gear Ratio Line Per
Handle Turn Wt.
(oz.) Line Capacity
(Lb. Test / Yards) Drag Max 
Heavy Action Spinning Reels 
EMP4500 XH / H 1 CRBB, 5 BB, 1 RB 5.1 : 1 48.0" 24.30 14/310, 17/230, 20/180 33.0 
EMP5000 - / H 1 CRBB, 5 BB, 1 RB 5.1 : 1 48.0" 24.30 17/310, 20/240, 25/190 33.0 
EMP5500 - / XH 1 CRBB, 5 BB, 1 RB 5.1 : 1 48.0" 24.30 20/290, 25/230, 30/200 33.0 

CRBB = Super Corrosion Resistant Ball Bearing, BB = Stainless Steel Ball Bearing, RB Roller Bearing


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Surf City Angler said:


> Question about the Daiwa Emblem Pro and the three models.
> 
> How come the smaller the pound test, the less capacity there is? Just trying to figure out which one to order.
> 
> ...


Hummm.......I'm not seeing that from what you posted:
4500-20/180
5500-20/240
5500-20-290

And, the less the lb test, the more line it holds.......Looks reasonable to me.


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

thanks for the reply dsurf. Just trying to figure out which model to get for light surf fishing, looking to cast to spain to catch the little ones, rather then cast short to catch the big ones.


----------



## BassBE (Dec 26, 2009)

I'd go with Daiwa Entoh Tournament or ISO QD. New Basia's look pretty good as well.
I use an Entoh myself and it's great, casting over 100metres without problems.

New shimano reels aren't as solid as previous series, alot of guys I know are selling theirs (incl the magnesium and super ultegra) for Daiwas. IMO the daiwas are more robust.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Pro Spools*

If I am not mistaken, in the case of three different Emblem Pro reel sizes, the spools are actually interchangeable. Notice that they all weight the same, another proof that they are the same reel. So buy EMP5500 if you want the biggest spool because three sizes are the same price, but you have to pay more for the line. So use common sense here and get the size you really need. I learned that from the older Emblem XT series.

In the case of Emcast Plus, Emcast Sport Surf, and Saltiga Surf, the first two size spools are interchangeable and the next two spool sizes are interchangeable. Again, all the reel sizes in each category are the same price. If you want to play it safe, just go to the store and try changing the spools before buying the reel.


----------



## luv_2_fish_2 (Dec 2, 2008)

The spools for the Emblem Pro are interchangable among the the three models: 4500, 5000, 5500. The reel is the same just the capacity inner diameter of the spools are different. So 4500 spool is the most shallow, bigger inner diameter, then the 5000, and then 5500.

One can play around with spool size vs line diameter to take advantage of the shallowness of spool diameter to gain some casting distance. 

Sometime I saw people want to exchange spool, for example 5500 for 4500 spool. If you buy new, there is a spare spool for other use or to exchange for a different size.


----------

